# My dad has finally passed on



## massaman (Aug 29, 2011)

well today my dad passed away and its going to be a sad day and the funeral is on wed but just thought I would let everyone know!


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 29, 2011)

I am sorry to hear. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ImTheBugFreak (Aug 29, 2011)

I am sorry to here and I know hes in a better place now. This wont be the last time you see him.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 29, 2011)

My condolences,Paul


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2011)

My condolences go to you and your family.


----------



## massaman (Aug 29, 2011)

well thanks alot it means alot knowing people are out in the world thinking about other people and their losses and hardships!


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2011)

Very sorry to hear that


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this Paul, condolences to you and your family. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 29, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your mom, hope you guys are ok.


----------



## ismart (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry Paul.  I will say a pray for you, and yours.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that Paul. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Wishing you the best during this difficult time.


----------



## lunarstorm (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear news like this, condolences to you and yours.


----------



## massaman (Sep 17, 2011)

well here is a song that anyone who has lost someone can listen to and just seems like a good song to listen to and remember the past!


----------

